# IKEA=aquarium store now...



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

so i was setting up a 10 gal i had laying around today to move some endlers into for breeding purposes and to my dismay both lights in the stock hood were burnt out. naturally this happens like 10 min past when all fish stores are closed so im a little sad that i wont be able to get the tank up and running tonight like i had planned but w/e. then im setting up a crappy 10$ light i bough from ikea and i go to screw in the "high out put room florescent light" it was recommended to buy with it and im like .... wait a minute i have seen this tread some where before ... somewhere recent .... omg it was the fish bulbs .... and they totally fit. they aren't quite like the coralife ones that are $15 a bulb and about 10,000k they seem more like 6500k or lower (little more yellow) but hell i think i payed $7 for a pack of three but they still put out the same intensity of light and for your standard beginner hobby tank these babies are and epic upgrade that is cheaper then the standard replacement.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Yup. When I had that exact 10 gal I was also very excited to see that the CFLS fit underneath. A couple other options are available too: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/planted-tank-specific-13/tubular-cfl-led-lighting-31018/


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I experienced the same thing. They are a huge upgrade. The dollar store and Rona etc sell them also. They can be a little too intense if left on for to long so make sure your photoperiod isn't more than 8 hrs.  
Its great to see excitement over a small change. Good luck with the tank! What are your plans for it? Any live plants? They will love the light.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

That is a killer upgrade. I used the cool white's in my 10g shrimp tank. It wasn't as yellow but I think they price was fairly comparible for a cleaner look. Definitely a smart move thinking of that, way to save some cash and get it on display a day earlier!!!


----------



## Niku (Feb 11, 2014)

plans for the tank are to cover the bottom in java moss for a suitable breeding tank for my Odessa barbs


----------

